# Kylin mini v2 cotton snaps in half about less than 3 tanks



## Kadaboy (25/1/21)

Hi guys I've been having this issue now for the last month on my new tank. It's bad I've been wicking twice a day. I'm using a 3mm ID nano alien 7 wraps single coil ohms at 0.45. I get amazing flavour from this tank and it's wicking fine no dry hits or anything when I chain vape just flavour but I can't understand im left having to wick twice a day due to the cotton snapping in half after 3 full tanks or so. Can any1 please help

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/1/21)

Hello @Kadaboy , it is called cotton collapse when this happens. What juice as your vaping and at what power level? I had a similar problem with a fruit juice that was a bit more acidic and a lot sweeter than others, but only in my Wasp Nano RTA, where it burned through the cotton in the center. I also found that wicking on the specific tank with a bit less cotton and dropping my power a little bit made the cotton last longer. After it happened again, I only ran that tank on temp control with SS316L round wire and never had the problem again. 

You will have to try different options to see what works best for you:

- first wick less than you usually do
- then wick more than you usually do
- drop your power
- change your juice
- consider temp control

Also give the tank a break, take 3 to 4 hits and let it stand for at least 5 minutes to cool down before you hit again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Kadaboy (25/1/21)

Thanks so much I will try that. I'm vaping 3rd world the lychee and I have the watermelon. I vape at 45.5 watts usually and dialed it down to anything between 38-42 watts but still happens.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/1/21)

Kadaboy said:


> Thanks so much I will try that. I'm vaping 3rd world the lychee and I have the watermelon. I vape at 45.5 watts usually and dialed it down to anything between 38-42 watts but still happens.



Interesting.... I used a Strawberry/Litchi/Apple/Mango juice when it happened.... never used it again. Never had a problem again and I mostly run 40 to 50 watts at 0.25-0.35ohms. I now use Punctuation - Blends (Litchi/Strawberry/Pineapple/Mango), great juice if you can get your hands on some!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/1/21)

How tight is your cotton in the coil? How much play is there when you move it back and forth?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kadaboy (25/1/21)

I've tried snug it moves back and forth without bending the coil. I tried less cotton aswel. I wish I could get this issue sortedI'm running thru cotton like nobody's business lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/1/21)

The power you're using for that that resistance seems about normal. As @DarthBranMuffin muffin mentioned; have you tried with with a different juice?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kadaboy (25/1/21)

Ace I will give that a go il pop in at local vape shop....any juices you guys recommend fruity profile that might combat this issue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/1/21)

I have been vaping Dinner Lady's Summer Range as Well as Riot Squad Melon Grenade in my Destiny RTA (also a single coil RTA) and it's still going strong (multiple tanks later).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kadaboy (25/1/21)

Awesome will it give the riot squad a go

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (25/1/21)

May I ask, what is the pg/vg ratio ?

I have been mixing my own for a while now but casting my mind back I can remember this happening when I used 60/40 vg/pg and DTL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kadaboy (25/1/21)

Stranger its 70vg 30pg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (25/1/21)

Thanks, then I am putting it down to the flavorings that are burning that coil on the inside whilst you are chain vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kadaboy (25/1/21)

Thanks stranger il try different juices this is the first time I bought the 3rd world juices the tank is still new haven't tried any other juices in it, suspecting its the juices.hopefully this will solve my problem

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (25/1/21)

Def sounds like the juice mate. Recently had a similar problem with a new liquid (Mojito Blackcurrant Slush) on a subtank mini I have coiled and wicked thousands of times, same set up, cotton and coil. Had to rewick every 10ml. Went back to a liquid I was familiar with and had no hassles. Hope you get sorted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kadaboy (25/1/21)

Thanks Neal got the craftsmen mixed berry ice tea and the fruiti Jellies now will see how it goes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (25/1/21)

Maybe try a spaced coil. you may have to remove a wrap. 
you mentioned a nano alien do you know what the specs are for the coil?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kadaboy (25/1/21)

Hakhan not sure but I know it ohms at 0.45 it's a 7 wrap how do I space it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (25/1/21)

Kadaboy said:


> Hakhan not sure but I know it ohms at 0.45 it's a 7 wrap how do I space it?


place the coil on a coiling rod or screwdriver that has a 3mm ID. grab both the end and stretch the coil. check on you tube " spaced coils"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kadaboy (25/1/21)

Shot thanks man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (25/1/21)

B


Kadaboy said:


> Shot thanks man


Ok from my experience. When I don't have enough juice coming from the juice ports(too much cotton, didn't thin out),
the coil I'm using is to bulky.(you can get the same resistance with a thinner guage coil) bulkier coils keep heat for longer. The best way to check is after you vape and the vapour doesn't stop coming from the tank/dripper a few seconds after. And when I had hotspots from the coil clamps not being tight enough. 
So take this to minds as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (25/1/21)

I had a thought - who installed the coil? Was it strummed or pinched before wicking? I'm thinking maybe there's a hotspot on the coil which could be the culprit.


----------



## Stranger (26/1/21)

It could be a number of things but I find commercial juices that have a high "sweet" content kind of caramelize inside the coil which destroys the cotton in no time. Sucralose, ethyl maltol, Erythritol are commonly used in commercial juice and you will find it in DIY recipes. 

TFA sweetner, super cap, this kind of thing will have those ingredients.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kadaboy (27/1/21)

Guys thanks so much for the help so it was the juice. I changed to craftsmen mixed berry ice tea and I haven't changed wick in the last 2 days and it's still perfect. Ain't buying that juice again lol

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## StompieZA (27/1/21)

With a 2.5mm coil my wife's Kylin does the same after about a day, not 3 tanks. 

I have now gone to 3mm coil and cotton not too tight and thinned out on ends and seems to be working great and good flavor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

